# How to tell age by horn size on boer ?



## hilltopflock (Jan 24, 2011)

I asked a question about my goat's breed and age in an earlier post and everyone seems to think a Boer mix high percentage on the breed and everyone keeps talking about age based on horn size how does that work? Is there a chart to go by or does it come with experience or both? I went and checked his horns measure 1 1/2" long and he weight is 38-40 pounds and most are guessing 4-6 mos for the age! What is the guideline for age by horn size to go by or is there a website I can find it on?
Thanks Hilltopflock


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I posted a minute ago to this thread but it didn't show up?

Meat goats are bred for fast growth to reach market size by 3-4 months. 

I don't know of any websites speaking of horn growth, but if you look up boer breeders they will have breeder bucks (& hopefully birth dates) that you might compare photos. I would not be comparing your buckling to dairy animals-they are different in so many ways.

I responded about his age on the other thread.

HF


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Up in the other thread I guess him at 3-4 months. I don't think there is really a chart, just personal experience and looking at lots of pics. I think people are guessing him a bit older due to the optical illusion going on in the picture. The way the white dips down makes it look like he has really big horn bases and makes it look like he has hair a long ways up his horn.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm also guessing 4 months based on the ones we have. Also, the bucklings will have bigger, fatter and longer horns than any doeling. They just grow faster.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Up in the other thread I guess him at 3-4 months. I don't think there is really a chart, just personal experience and looking at lots of pics. I think people are guessing him a bit older due to the optical illusion going on in the picture. The way the white dips down makes it look like he has really big horn bases and makes it look like he has hair a long ways up his horn.


GOOD observation, OBF! I just went back and looked at the photo again, and sure enough! There IS an optical illusion!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You do know how to tell years by teeth though, right? Look at the bottom teeth... two middle adult teeth = 1yr.... four middle adult teeth =2yr and so on up to 4yr. After that you just have to kind of judge by knowing they are over 4 and looking at the body/shape/condition of the goat and wear of the teeth.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

nehimama said:


> GOOD observation, OBF! I just went back and looked at the photo again, and sure enough! There IS an optical illusion!


Actually, I think Happy Farmer was the first to notice it in the other thread.


----------

